# External Auditor- 189 Visa



## wso22 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi all,

I have got a query and wondering if you can help me.

I am a recently graduate in Australia. A few days ago i obtained a suitable skill assessment for External Auditor from ICAA. Then I have read some information on immi website that registration or licence is required for External Auditor. My question is, do i need to have registration or licence in order to apply for Skilled Independent Visa 189?

Does anyone experience applying for 189 visa under External Auditor with no experience before?

I look forward to hearing from you all.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

wso22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have got a query and wondering if you can help me.
> 
> ...


If you have received the positive assessment already and have 60 points without work experience, you can apply. I had less than 1 yr experience, hence no points though I had a licence - a 'Certificate of Practice' - with me. But I think that requirement is applicable only for skills assessment and once you have that, you may not need anything further. Nevertheless, can you obtain the applicable licence now before lodging?


----------



## wso22 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. Yes I have obtained positive skilled assessment already. Because, i ve just recently graduated, i dont think i meet the requirement to obtain the licence. 

I'd like to know if you submitted your certificate of public practice together with your application? Does the immigration ask for it? Or you just attached the skilled assessment letter?

Many thanks.


----------



## wso22 (Nov 19, 2014)

IndigoKKing said:


> If you have received the positive assessment already and have 60 points without work experience, you can apply. I had less than 1 yr experience, hence no points though I had a licence - a 'Certificate of Practice' - with me. But I think that requirement is applicable only for skills assessment and once you have that, you may not need anything further. Nevertheless, can you obtain the applicable licence now before lodging?


Thanks for your reply. Yes I have obtained positive skilled assessment already. Because, i ve just recently graduated, i dont think i meet the requirement to obtain the licence. 

I'd like to know if you submitted your certificate of public practice together with your application? Does the immigration ask for it? Or you just attached the skilled assessment letter?

Many thanks.


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

wso22 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Yes I have obtained positive skilled assessment already. Because, i ve just recently graduated, i dont think i meet the requirement to obtain the licence.
> 
> I'd like to know if you submitted your certificate of public practice together with your application? Does the immigration ask for it? Or you just attached the skilled assessment letter?
> 
> Many thanks.


I attached the certificate and also my tax docs to show that I've been paid. But I was told by my agent that I don't need to show any of that coz I wasn't claiming any points for my work experience. I wasn't asked for any docs and was given a direct grant.


----------



## Usha Abhilash (May 2, 2014)

wso22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have got a query and wondering if you can help me.
> 
> ...


What I have understood is that registration or licence is not required for visa purpose.


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

HI Indigoking,

Need your help, we applied for EOI on november 7th for code ANZSCO 221213 with 60 points.

We are yet to hear from them yet, can you tell me my chances and also is there a quota for ANZSCO 221213 applicant at every round.

Regards

Vijay


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

viju_009 said:


> HI Indigoking,
> 
> Need your help, we applied for EOI on november 7th for code ANZSCO 221213 with 60 points.
> 
> ...


Vijay, I'm a bit surprised you didn't get it already. You should have got it in the 28 Nov round. Did you apply it yourself or do you have an agent?

There is no quota for 221213 by the way. It is a part of general population. The Visa Date of Effect for it was 07/11/2014 for the 14 Nov round. Which means, you probably missed it by a whisker in the 14th and should have got it in the 28th.

Any case, if you didn't receive it already, I think you are 100% due in the next round.


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

HI Indigoking,

About an hour back we got the mail from our agent. We have the invite to apply for visa now.

Sigh of relief... 

Thank you...


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

viju_009 said:


> HI Indigoking,
> 
> About an hour back we got the mail from our agent. We have the invite to apply for visa now.
> 
> ...


Congrats.. and all the best for a speedy grant!


----------



## ragva (Feb 17, 2015)

IndigoKKing said:


> Congrats.. and all the best for a speedy grant!


Hi Indoking,
I have lodged my EOI on 7th of July 2015 under external auditor. can you please indicate likelyhood date of getting the invite.

thanks in advance.
Raghav


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

ragva said:


> Hi Indoking,
> I have lodged my EOI on 7th of July 2015 under external auditor. can you please indicate likelyhood date of getting the invite.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> Raghav


I submitted mine on 10 July with 60pts. How many point did you claim?

Dear fellow EA, please use this thread to update your progress for 2015-2016.


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi all
I am Amit from chandigarh
Has anyone got skill employment assessment from Cpa?? 

Amit 
08558835338


----------



## amit 71560 (Jul 13, 2015)

When will be the next date of invitation


----------



## Kan7sh (Aug 7, 2015)

Please please help me!!! I have already submitted EOI in 189 under general accountant on 1st july 2015 with 60 points and waiting for invitation. After reading previous posts, is it wise to assess my degree again as an external auditor and put new EOI in 189.? I would really appreciate if some one could anw my query!


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

hungvn89 said:


> I submitted mine on 10 July with 60pts. How many point did you claim?
> 
> Dear fellow EA, please use this thread to update your progress for 2015-2016.


Hi Hung,
We seem to have similar EOI point breakdown. The quota for Auditors is being filled up really quick this year. Hope you get an invitation soon


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Kan7sh said:


> Please please help me!!! I have already submitted EOI in 189 under general accountant on 1st july 2015 with 60 points and waiting for invitation. After reading previous posts, is it wise to assess my degree again as an external auditor and put new EOI in 189.? I would really appreciate if some one could anw my query!


I don't think you will get an invitation for General Accountant anytime soon based on current trend. I know a friend who lodged an EOI for General Accountant with 60 points since April 2015, yet to receive any invitation since then. I suggest you opt for an SA of External Auditor asap. Use another assessment authority different from your previous one and use their fast track service. I used ICAA fast track service which gave me outcome just in 1 week. Once you get your SA, lodge new EOI asap because quota for Auditors is being filled up very very quickly. Good lucks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hungvn89 (May 14, 2015)

Laxie said:


> Hi Hung,
> We seem to have similar EOI point breakdown. The quota for Auditors is being filled up really quick this year. Hope you get an invitation soon


Thank you for your kind words  I wish you get a speedy grant, please do update us on your progress.

At this rate, it is likely that the remaining places might be exhausted by September round. This is such an extraordinary year for EA applicants!


----------



## Kan7sh (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you so much 





Laxie said:


> Kan7sh said:
> 
> 
> > Please please help me!!! I have already submitted EOI in 189 under general accountant on 1st july 2015 with 60 points and waiting for invitation. After reading previous posts, is it wise to assess my degree again as an external auditor and put new EOI in 189.? I would really appreciate if some one could anw my query!
> ...


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I have applied for Visa on 30th June for 189 External Auditor - 221213.
I have already uploaded all the necessary documents.
What is the normal processing time?


----------



## omar2386 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi there, I submitted my eoi as external auditor almost two weeks ago. Can anyone plz tell me how long will I have to wait to get the invitation. My agent told me that the quota for external auditors is full already. I never knew that there was a quota for external auditors. I applied with 60 points and he is asking me to apply for 489 which I dont want to. Can someone plz help.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

omar2386 said:


> Hi there, I submitted my eoi as external auditor almost two weeks ago. Can anyone plz tell me how long will I have to wait to get the invitation. My agent told me that the quota for external auditors is full already. I never knew that there was a quota for external auditors. I applied with 60 points and he is asking me to apply for 489 which I dont want to. Can someone plz help.


Hi. It seems like you aren't getting great advice from your agent. Unfortunately submitting your EOI two weeks ago was never going to get an invite this year. Have you discussed applying for a 190 visa as this still gives you permanent residency immediately.

Is your agent MARA registered ?


----------



## omar2386 (Sep 26, 2015)

Yes he did apply for 190 as well. But I don't understand why he is pushing me to go for 489. Do you think that i will be getting invitation from nsw for 190 in next round. Thx


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

What is your english points score ?
This is used as a tiebreaker between 60 pointers that will have applied for 190 with NSW. The problem you may find with 190 is that lots of 60, 65, 70,75 pointers will be forced to apply as 189 quota is full. This may be why he they are suggestimg 489.


----------



## omar2386 (Sep 26, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> What is your english points score ?
> This is used as a tiebreaker between 60 pointers that will have applied for 190 with NSW. The problem you may find with 190 is that lots of 60, 65, 70,75 pointers will be forced to apply as 189 quota is full. This may be why he they are suggestimg 489.


My Pte scor le is...listening 68, reading 75, speaking 76, writing 71. He suggested if I apply for 190 i will be getting extra 5 points which will make my overall points 65. What do you suggest, should I wait for the invitation or go for 489. Can you plz also tell what is the quota for external auditors. Thx


----------



## omar2386 (Sep 26, 2015)

*189*



Makybe Diva said:


> What is your english points score ?
> This is used as a tiebreaker between 60 pointers that will have applied for 190 with NSW. The problem you may find with 190 is that lots of 60, 65, 70,75 pointers will be forced to apply as 189 quota is full. This may be why he they are suggestimg 489.


My Pte scor le is...listening 68, reading 75, speaking 76, writing 71. He suggested if I apply for 190 i will be getting extra 5 points which will make my overall points 65. What do you suggest, should I wait for the invitation or go for 489. Can you plz also tell what is the quota for external auditors. Thx


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

190s dont have official quota per occupation the same way 189 do. NSW may put a cap on each occupation but i dont believe there is any way of finding it out.

I have applied with 60 points including 20 for english but not sure if i will be successful. Until NSW start inviting properly it is almost impossible to say.

If you need to get an invite soon and dont mind the temporary visa route then 489 might be your best option.

Don't just take my opinion though. You are paying your agent for their advice and they have been doing this alot lonher than me !


----------



## raghu_das (May 14, 2015)

ragva said:


> Hi Indoking,
> I have lodged my EOI on 7th of July 2015 under external auditor. can you please indicate likelyhood date of getting the invite.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> Raghav


Hi Raghav- i have done BCom (H) and CA . Just want to know answers to following queries-
a) is there any licensing required for external auditor 
b) whether work ex is counted after BCom or after CA?
c) is article ship counted as skilled employment or not?

I am thinking to get skills and employment assessment by ICAA

many thanks in advance


----------



## raghu_das (May 14, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> What is your english points score ?
> This is used as a tiebreaker between 60 pointers that will have applied for 190 with NSW. The problem you may find with 190 is that lots of 60, 65, 70,75 pointers will be forced to apply as 189 quota is full. This may be why he they are suggestimg 489.



Hi Diva- i have done BCom (H) and CA . Just want to know answers to following queries-
a) is there any licensing required for external auditor 
b) whether work ex is counted after BCom or after CA?
c) is article ship counted as skilled employment or not?

I am thinking to get skills and employment assessment by ICAA

many thanks in advance


----------



## raghu_das (May 14, 2015)

wso22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have got a query and wondering if you can help me.
> 
> ...




Hi 
i have done BCom (H) and CA . Just want to know answers to following queries-
a) is there any licensing required for external auditor 
b) whether work ex is counted after BCom or after CA?
c) is article ship counted as skilled employment or not?

I am thinking to get skills and employment assessment by ICAA

many thanks in advance


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Raghu,
There is no licensing requirement for external auditor
The artcleship period is not considered for experience.
Further, your experience shall be considered only after CA qualification.


----------



## melbournite (Aug 20, 2015)

Consider CPA for assessment is cheaper and faster. I got it done from CPA Australia


----------



## raghu_das (May 14, 2015)

melbournite said:


> Hi Raghu,
> There is no licensing requirement for external auditor
> The artcleship period is not considered for experience.
> Further, your experience shall be considered only after CA qualification.


Hi melbournite,

1. Ok. So Chartered Accountancy or membership is not mandatory for EA.
2. Since I studied all the required EA subjects in my Bachelor's degree and meet the qualification assessment requirement for EA. I believe my experience (including article-ship) after my bachelor's degree would be considered as skilled employment.
3. Answered in second.

Let me know your views.

Regards
Raghu


----------



## Rahulsarna (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey,

I will be a CA soon and I have done my Bcom from IGNOU (MoU with icai) and currently doing my Mcom again from IGNOU.

I was reading the assessment on CPA website and they had those 10 subjects as mandatory. 
My only doubt is in Eco which i have done only In CPT. (Though the same comes on my Graduation First year marks because of the Icai cpt credit transfers).

How do you think my assessment would go if I get is done after I complete CA ??

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## migrationhelp (Feb 17, 2016)

Rahulsarna said:


> Hey,
> 
> I will be a CA soon and I have done my Bcom from IGNOU (MoU with icai) and currently doing my Mcom again from IGNOU.
> 
> ...


Hi Rahul, 

I have recently gained my 189 visa (ANZCO 221213), I think I can help you get through you assessment. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## 1106762 (Jan 19, 2016)

*External auditor 190*



migrationhelp said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> I have recently gained my 189 visa (ANZCO 221213), I think I can help you get through you assessment. Let me know if you are interested.


Hi

I recently submitted my EOI under EA with 65 Pts [ 30 Age, 20 English, 15 - CA]. I am aware ceiling for 2015-16 has closed and will reopen soon. I have requested NSW 190 nomination. Any ideas for waiting period for NSW to get back ?

Regards


----------



## 1106762 (Jan 19, 2016)

Rahulsarna said:


> Hey,
> 
> I will be a CA soon and I have done my Bcom from IGNOU (MoU with icai) and currently doing my Mcom again from IGNOU.
> 
> ...


Once you're done with CA, you can get positive assessment for your education. CPT's economics is more than enough.


----------



## Feroza1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

Makybe Diva said:


> Hi. It seems like you aren't getting great advice from your agent. Unfortunately submitting your EOI two weeks ago was never going to get an invite this year. Have you discussed applying for a 190 visa as this still gives you permanent residency immediately.
> 
> Is your agent MARA registered ?


Hi Diva,
I want to confirm that can any one apply two EOIs simultaneously under 189 and 190?
Feroza


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Feroza1980 said:


> Hi Diva,
> I want to confirm that can any one apply two EOIs simultaneously under 189 and 190?
> Feroza


Yes, I did it
When I got an 190 invite I then withdrew my 189 EOI


----------



## Feroza1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

Makybe Diva said:


> Yes, I did it
> When I got an 190 invite I then withdrew my 189 EOI


Do I have to create another account for new EOI and can i use same email id as i did for 190?

Thanks 
Feroza


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Feroza1980 said:


> Do I have to create another account for new EOI and can i use same email id as i did for 190?
> 
> Thanks
> Feroza


I created another account using a second email address


----------



## Feroza1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

Makybe Diva said:


> I created another account using a second email address


Thanks a lot.

Feroza


----------



## love_life88 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi
Does anyone know how many applicants have applied for external auditor with 65 points and what's the waiting time period?
Thanks in advance


----------



## marbleto (Oct 25, 2016)

*applying for 189 visa*

Hi guys,

I'm currently working on a 457 visa in Sydney and I'm thinking of applying for the 189 visa - under the External Auditor (is it a better chance to apply under this profession rather than the General Accountant?)
So I started looking at the skills assessment with CA/CPA and i have few questions, hope some of you have been through this process and will be able to help. 
So I checked with CA that you can apply as a member of an overseas professional body - so I am full member of ICAEW - I have ACA, i also have bachelors degree in business and masters degree in accounting and finance. If i apply with CA as an ACA member - do you think they will give me points for my bachelors and masters degrees as well? Does CA tell you how many points you can get with their assessment?
In your opinion is it better to apply through CA or CPA?

Thanks guys


----------



## yasirkayani (Jun 11, 2016)

*yasir*



marbleto said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm currently working on a 457 visa in Sydney and I'm thinking of applying for the 189 visa - under the External Auditor (is it a better chance to apply under this profession rather than the General Accountant?)
> So I started looking at the skills assessment with CA/CPA and i have few questions, hope some of you have been through this process and will be able to help.
> ...


go for CPA they are far better and quicker than any other assessment bodies.


----------



## Ginni123 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi,
I finished my MPA this month and scored 8 each in PTE and now my points are 70.
I am bit confused that should i apply for skill assessment under general accountant or External Auditor.
Please advice me as I am hoping to lodge my EOI next month as soon as I will get SA.
Thanks


----------



## Kent_CPA (Apr 15, 2017)

hungvn89 said:


> I submitted mine on 10 July with 60pts. How many point did you claim?
> 
> Dear fellow EA, please use this thread to update your progress for 2015-2016.


What state do you get nomination and What body for skill assessment ?(CPAA/ICAA/CA)
I have worked for Big4 in Vietnam and holded ACCA.

Thanks,


----------



## caashishsachdeva (Sep 2, 2016)

Ginni123 said:


> Hi,
> I finished my MPA this month and scored 8 each in PTE and now my points are 70.
> I am bit confused that should i apply for skill assessment under general accountant or External Auditor.
> Please advise me as I am hoping to lodge my EOI next month as soon as I will get SA.
> Thanks


Hi Ginni, You have to go thru the skills required in both, Compare your skills/experience with them and then go with the one which matches your skill/exp.
Have uploaded a file for your reference, containing skills required for External Auditor.
All the Best


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Subscribing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

handyjohn said:


> Subscribing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rather than add a "Following" or "Subscribing" comment to multiple threads, please use the "Subscribe to this thread" link to subscribe to a thread. 

You can find it at the top right of the first post in every thread, in the green bar. 

Thank you. 
kaju


----------

